# الان صناعة البويات والمواد الاوليه اللازمه فى الصناعه



## bedo80 (17 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الان نبذة بسيطه ومفيدة جدا عن صناعه البويات والتفتيش عليها 

اتمنى ان تكون مفيده واسالكم الدعاء :12:


----------



## فارس واقى (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
اخي الكريم 
المعلومات قيمة بصفة عامة
اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## دعيج (28 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي .......
معلومات وموضوع رائعه


----------



## الاميرررر (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## شاكر الربيع (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alshawky (18 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندسه ليى (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
تحياتي..


----------



## م_القيسي (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هل تستطيع مساعدتي في الحصول على خلطة معجون الجدران


----------



## haleemart (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## palnet2007 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

المرفقات لم تفتح


----------



## 224850 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بركة


----------



## silleet (10 فبراير 2010)

thank you v.much


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك اللة خيرا*​


----------

